# Probably a Really Dumb Question But......



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

So I took some of the shape wood chews with the holes in the center and strung them on a thin rope. The rope is white and made of soft cloth material and when I burned the ends to prevent fraying the parts I burned melted into a substance sort of like hot glue and then it dried and hardened. What I'm wondering is will this rope be toxic or anything if they chew on it? Or am I OK to use it. Thanks!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I always heard that anything cotton was a no-no and hemp was the best. Sounds like what you have is synthetic, so I'm not sure...


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I haven't had any issues yet, but to be safe I will get hemp. Thanks!


----------

